# The Curious Seven



## peterpan2k (Jul 7, 2009)

I dreamed once that I could swim 
A different kind of swimming 
I flew through the wind of time 
An amazing kind of dreaming 

I could stop in the air and touch the past 
I looked all around searching for the best 
Everything seemed to be going so fast 
All those treasured moments I wanted to ever last 

Like when I would drive you around town 
Not knowing you were the top of my mountain 
You were my status crown 
You were my happiness fountain 

Can we go ahead and party again? 
Get together and finally form that band 
Party together until the end 
just like we had always planned 

I want to have a shot of you in the vein 
never again feel this sad 
Keep these memories deep inside my brain 
Live this life I once had 

In this craziness of the drug running through my veins 
Mistakes we made are nothing but stains 
Meet me up here in this heaven 
Let us be again The Curious Seven 

I hope to find you guys again 
So we can party again 
I wish we'll be again that wild 
Like on the last time I smiled


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

This about losing friends?? Well that's how I've interpreted it


----------



## peterpan2k (Jul 7, 2009)

Lost friends.


----------



## flyintheointment (Jun 15, 2009)

It's something to remember old friends.


----------

